# Trooper Michael Slagle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Michael Slagle*

Tennessee Highway Patrol, Tennessee

End of Watch: Friday, January 25, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/25/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Michael Slagle died following a vehicle crash on Longmire Road, near Emory Road, in Knox County.

His patrol car slid off the roadway after striking a patch of ice. Despite being stuck in his vehicle, he was able to notify dispatchers of the crash and rescue crews were sent to the scene. A responding fire truck slid on the same patch of ice and flipped over on top of his patrol car while he was still inside.

At some point during the incident Trooper Slagle suffered a fatal heart attack.

Trooper Slagle had served with the Tennessee Highway Patrol for over 20 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Tracy Trott
Tennessee Highway Patrol
1150 Foster Avenue
Nashville, TN 37243

Phone: (615) 251-5175

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21652-trooper-michael-slagle#ixzz2J1C3TPE8


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> That's terrible....RIP Trooper


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just an awful way to go. RIP Trooper Slagle


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper Slagle.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Slagle


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Very sad! Rest in Peace Trooper.


----------



## Newton Savage (Jan 27, 2013)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

